# Spiders



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I HOPE YOU END UP IN THE ENGINE BAY AND FRY

with any luck your horrible life will have been extinguished before you find your way into the cabin and I'll have no option but to sell the car. HOW I HATE SPIDERS.



















ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH VERMIN


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

You could have put a warning on the title!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm shit scared of them too!!!! 
To the extent I had to get my hubby to come & remove one from the car the other day.........It was huge...............all of about 2mm  :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicola is petrified of them, I mean screaming and crying petrified - I had to beat a big one to death with my keyboard the other night :-(

I used not to mind them and catch them and release them outside, I think some of her terror has rubbed off and I hate the buggers now 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

So puts me off going to Australia :lol:


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> So puts me off going to Australia :lol:


Im with T3rbo on this one.....

Im petrified of em! Couple years back when i had my Ford Ka! (me first car) i got out the cinema and opened the drivers side door.... as i went to put my leg into the car i noticed something in the corner of my eye and this huge spider (i swear it was on steriods) was just dangling there by my leg.... i absoloutly pooooooped my pants.
I ended up yankin my leg out stumbled backwards and swung the door (luckily i wasnt parked next to anyone.) outwards.... and fell on me bum! just because it surprised/scared me lol

or have you ever had it where ur driving and you look in your rear view mirror and you see one danglin from the roof behind you..... and you end up sitting as far away as you can from it lookin like a right lemon coz ur practically hugging the stering wheel trying to get away from it!!!

Spiders seem to keep getting bigger and bigger! I really would love to go Oz.... but the spiders really put me off..... id rather hug an aligator!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: I dont mind them at all, abr they are annoying creating webs in your mirrors. I would be terified of a snake or aligator tho


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Fine with spiders, Snakes really put the shits up me too, just can't deal with them.


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

ha, see i dont mind snakes.... got a couple of mates that keep them  i keep Geckos which are reptiles


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah i've had pet snakes and gecko's and the like, but Spiders.... they are the devil incarnate...It is the sole reason why I will never visit Oz. There are 1000's of species of Spider in Australia. Too many live in the house, tho only about 17 are dangerous to humans... 17 is 17 too many for me!! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Smeds said:


> Fine with spiders, Snakes really put the shits up me too, just can't deal with them.


me toooooo


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I usually don't mind spiders but if they are near me or huge then sorry fella you gotta go. :lol: I hate the fucking people who aren't afraid of them so they pick them up and through them on you. Good way to lose some teeth :lol: :lol:


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

ecko2702 said:


> I usually don't mind spiders but if they are near me or huge then sorry fella you gotta go. :lol: I hate the fucking people who aren't afraid of them so they pick them up and through them on you. Good way to lose some teeth :lol: :lol:


lol totally agree, my BF finds it highly amusing to catch the spider in a glass then chase me around with it.

I also dont like moths. :s


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

sillysam89 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I also dont like moths. :s


Like you I cant stand moths, butterflies are okay but moths they do my head in.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Listen no joking now, if i ever ever EVER saw a spider like that in real life - i would shit myself and then my heart would stop beating, my lifeless corpse would still be so Honorificly scared, my spirit would drag me outside before having to give me cpr so that i could come back to life and start ruining.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sillysam89 said:


> I also dont like moths. :s


I was in bed last night and got woken up to the sounds of loud banging in our en suite, I sat up and asked my hubby what the hell he was doing ... he was murdering a moth by banging it to death with a magazine  .


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Luckily I have not sighted the fearsome beast since its initial encounter with my windscreen wipers.

How long do you wait until you think you're safe? Its been like what, two weeks? I bet the little sod is still out there somewhere. Ugh I hate these spiders with a passion. The problem is that they are crunch spiders - you know how there are two types of spiders - crunch and squish?

you dont feel bad when you kill a squish spider. But flattening a crunch spider.. ugh, the sound .. horrifying!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Just wait until their mass annual migration in the breeding season.

Oh wait, that probably isn't helping... :wink: :roll: You need to get yourself armed :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

i dont know about you lot but moths do it for me every time ...there is just something about them that i hate ..an with this warm weather i wont turn a light on until i have closed all the windows first lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmm, spiders are supposed to bring luck into the house they live in 8) and I certainly don't mind them at all.

It is usually the way spiders move that frightens people and I have cured quite a few people of spider phobia. It usually doesn't take much longer than an hour and people are rid of their phobia  The last time I worked over the phone with a lady on the continent


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Right in the middle of having a sodding fight with a daddy long legs or 2 or 3 or NOW 4, looking a right spaz waving my hands and arms about, standing on my bed swotting each one or at least trying to handle them to throw them out the window  [smiley=argue.gif] , why do they bop about so much and all come in through the window like F1 at the finishing line?  . I'm sure they bite also [smiley=argue.gif] . Wouldn't mind but I have a 25w lamp on so not exactly a bright light attracting them! Auughh.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Hmm, spiders are supposed to bring luck into the house they live in 8) and I certainly don't mind them at all.
> 
> It is usually the way spiders move that frightens people and I have cured quite a few people of spider phobia. It usually doesn't take much longer than an hour and people are rid of their phobia  The last time I worked over the phone with a lady on the continent


Smart man!

A yellow sac in the US had bitten my now ex and left fang marks. It was so tiny. This is similar to a black widow but less poisonous. Rare to be killed by the deadly others.

It's culture that has created fear or disgust. So harmless, yet I find them grotesque.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

All spiders have fangs and are venomous, but very few of them can actually puncture human skin.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I have a 25w lamp on so not exactly a bright light attracting them! Auughh.


Why don't you light a candle if you want light in your bedroom while the windows are open in summer. They will get attracted to the light and go up in smoke 



wallstreet said:


> Smart man!


Smart lady even :wink:

As for phobias, or in this case a fear of spiders: all it takes to "create" a phobia is 3 seperate incidents of what you call disgust to set up the sub-conscious mind to trigger (learn) the phobia response. This is true for any phobia and as I've helped many people with different phobias in my job I also know how easy it is to eliminate a phobia. 
http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk

Phobias are often passed down by our parents (mum shreeks when she sees a spider, lightening/rolling of thunder etc) and the young person develops a fear/fright/phobia


----------

